# Weekly competition 2010-18



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U2 F U' F2 R U F
*2. *R U' R' U' F U R' F' R U'
*3. *F' U' R2 F2 U' R F' R' U'
*4. *U2 F' R' U' F U' F R2 F2
*5. *F R' F2 R U R' F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R U F2 L' D R' U' L B D2 B F2 L2 R' U R2 U'
*2. *L' D' R' U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 F U L2 D2 F L R D'
*3. *D' F L U' B' D L2 D U' F D2 B' L' R F R2 F R2 U'
*4. *F2 D' L2 R2 D R' U L2 U2 L2 D2 B R' D F' R' D R2
*5. *D U F' L2 F' D2 R' U2 R' F2 L' R' D' F' U R2 F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R Fw' D2 Uw' R Uw R' B' Fw2 D Fw2 U' R B' R' B2 Rw U L U B' F' L Rw' B2 U R2 U B R' D Uw R' Fw' Rw R2 Fw Uw' F2 R2
*2. *Rw' R2 U2 R F' U' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' F D2 U2 F' Uw2 L' Rw R2 F' L Rw D U B F' D2 B2 Fw Rw R2 F' Uw F R
*3. *L' Rw Fw L2 R' D2 Uw U Fw2 R D2 L2 B' F Rw Uw' Fw D Uw' B Fw' Rw2 D R Fw U' R F' L Rw2 B2 U L B' Uw U B L R2 D'
*4. *R' Fw' D' Uw2 B2 F Rw R' B' Fw' Rw' D Uw2 U R U B2 Rw U Fw' R' B2 Fw2 L U F' L2 Rw D Uw' L2 R U' R' F' L2 Uw2 L2 R2 B'
*5. *B2 Fw2 F' L' D2 Fw' L Fw2 U Fw' F2 L Rw R' B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' Uw2 R Fw F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw R2 D2 Uw2 B D2 B2 D' U F' Uw2 L R2 F' L

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw2 Uw U' Lw U2 Lw' B2 F' R' D Lw F' L Uw2 Bw Lw Bw F' Dw2 B L' Dw2 Uw U' F' L R' Dw2 Rw2 R2 U Rw' Bw' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' F L2 D2 B2 D' Dw' L U' B Lw' B Fw L2 Lw2 Bw Dw Fw Dw' Fw2 L2 R' F
*2. *Rw2 R Dw' Rw B' Dw2 Uw2 U B2 L' Lw U Rw2 F Lw Dw Lw' Bw U2 R' D Dw U' L2 Rw2 F' Dw Bw2 Dw' U2 Bw' Dw' L Dw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 L2 R2 Dw' B' Bw F' U' Bw2 F' Lw' Fw D' R2 U B' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 Rw F D2 Lw'
*3. *L Lw2 B' F2 D F Lw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R Bw' L Lw2 Rw Dw Bw L Uw U2 Rw B F2 L2 F' D2 F' D' Dw Uw' F R2 D' Lw' U2 Fw2 U' Lw Rw' R' Fw' Rw' D Dw2 U F Dw2 Fw D2 Dw Bw2 Fw' F L2 Rw2 F' Lw' D' Dw Uw
*4. *F2 Rw' Dw2 Uw L2 Bw' R Bw' D2 Uw' B' Bw' Uw U F2 D2 Uw' L R Uw' Rw' B2 F Dw' R' D2 Lw2 R2 D2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U R2 D' L Uw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 B2 Uw Rw2 Dw' Uw' U' L' F2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 U2 B Fw Dw L' Rw R2 D U'
*5. *Rw' D Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw' U' L' Lw' R B2 R B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 R2 D Dw Lw R Dw' Lw Fw F' L' Bw2 R' U2 Lw Rw2 R' D' R2 Dw Lw R2 B L Bw D' Dw' U2 F2 Lw2 Dw Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 Fw F U' Bw Uw2 Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R 2D2 3U2 B2 3U2 3F2 2U2 3F2 2F' U R' 2B' L 3U U 2B' 2D' 2L 2U R U2 R2 B 2U2 2B' 2F2 2R B 2F' 2D 2L D 3F2 D' 2U' 3F R 2B 2F 2R 2B2 2F 2D 2R 2U' L2 B' 2D2 3R 2U U2 L' B F2 3R B' 2B2 2F' F L2 R' 3U' L' U' 2B D' 2D U' 3F2 2F' 3R2 3F U' 3R B 2D 3U 2B2 3F' 3R
*2. *3R2 F D B 3U2 3F' 3U2 3R 2R2 3F2 2D' 2B2 3U' B 3U' 2L 3U2 2L 3R R2 B2 D' 2U2 2L' R2 2D' 2B 3U' U2 F' L U L2 2L2 2B2 3F 2D' L' 2L' R2 D2 2F2 2U U' 3F2 L B2 U2 B2 2F' L B2 2L 2U' B' D2 R2 D 2B' 3U' U2 B F' 3R D2 3R2 2D 2U 2F D' 3R' R 2U 2B' L D2 L2 2B F 2L
*3. *3F D' 2L 3R2 2U2 2F F D' 2D' 3U 2U2 2L 3R' 2F 2L' 2R' 2D B 2B2 D 2D' 2B' 2F 3U' 2L2 3F' 2U' B 2D U2 F' 2D2 2B2 D2 2R 2F' 2U R' F' 2R2 3F U' 2B' 3F2 2F' 2U' L2 3R' 3F 3R2 2U2 2F F U 2F 2D 3U' 2U' 2R' 2D 3U U' L2 R2 3F 2L' 2D 2U 2B2 2U 2R' B R2 3U' 2U2 2L 2U' F2 U' F'
*4. *F' 2D' 2R 3U U 2R2 F2 U 3F2 D' 2U 2F2 3U 2L 3F' D2 3U' 2B2 2R2 2B' R B2 3F' 2F2 F' U 2R2 F 2L 3R' 2F 3R' 3U2 L' 2R' 2D2 U2 2B2 D' U 2R' 3F' D B2 L U2 R2 3U' F D' L' 2F' L' 2R' 2F' F2 2D' 3U' B2 2U2 3R2 2U' 2B 2R' D 3F 2F2 F L2 B 3F' 2U L2 3U2 U' B' 3F F2 U2 2F2
*5. *2B2 L2 U' 2F L' 3U' 2U2 L2 B' 3F 2U2 L 2L 3F 3R2 2F L' D' 2D 2U2 3F' F2 3R' 3F' D 3U 2F' 3U2 F 2D' B 2B' F 2D L' R' U2 B D L2 2B2 F2 2D2 L' 2R' 2B' R2 3U' 2U' 2F2 D' 3U' R' 3U2 2U2 B' 2U 2B2 2F2 2U U 2L' B2 2F' 2L2 3U2 F2 3U' L' 3R 3U' 2L2 B2 2B' L' B2 D 3U 2U2 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' U' 2R F' 3L' 3D2 U' R D 3D' 3U U' 2L 2U' 2F D2 3U2 2U 2F 2D' 3D 3L2 3F2 D 2B 3B2 2D' U 3R2 R' D 3U U 3B 3L 3B' 3F' R2 3B' 3R 3D2 2B' 3R 2R' B2 F 3R 2U2 3F2 F' 2D 2R' B2 R2 U 3F2 3R 2D' 3R' 3U2 U' 2R R D' 2U 2B 3B 2D 2U' U 3L B2 2D' 3U' B 2D' 2L 3L 2B' F 2L' 2D' 3F2 2U' 2L' 2D U2 3L' 3F2 2L 3L2 2D2 2U B' 3B' 3L2 2F2 D U2 3B'
*2. *2D 3U' 3L' 2B2 2D 3R' 2U2 U2 L2 2U' 2B' 3R 2R R' D' 3L2 F U 3L 3F 2R' R' 2B' 3B 2F2 F 2U' 2B' 2L 3R2 2R' R2 2D 3L' R2 B 3B2 3F 2L' B 2B' 3F2 F' 2D2 2U 3L2 3R F' 3R B2 3B2 3U 2L' 3F2 3D2 3F' 3D2 L2 3D2 3U L' 2F 3R2 2U2 2L2 3R' 3F' 3D' 3R2 2F2 L 2D L 2R' 3U 2B L B' 2R' 3U' 2B D2 3L D' 3U2 3L 2D' L2 U 3L2 3F 2F' 2R2 3D 2L2 D' F2 2L' 3L U'
*3. *3R' 2B 3D' 2U 3F2 3R2 D' 3U2 L' 3F F2 D 2L' 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 3U U 3L D' 3D2 B 2R 3F' 2L' 2D U2 2L' D2 U' 2R R2 3B 2R 2F2 F' 2L' 3D 3U' 2F F' 2L' 3B2 3R2 U2 B' 3R B' U' L 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 2D2 2B' 3U 2F' 2U' 2R 2D 3L2 R2 2B 3F2 3U2 2L' 2B' 3F F' R 2B 3F U2 R' F 2R2 B2 L2 2L R' 2D' 3U' 2U2 L2 3L' U 3F 3U' U' B2 3F 3D B2 2D' L F U'
*4. *L F 3U' 3R 2R2 D 2L' R 2F' 3D' 2F' 3U B' F2 2U 2B2 L' 2L' 2U 2R2 3B' 2R 2D2 2F' 3D' 3B2 2D L 3R F2 2U2 L2 3L' 2B L2 2R B' D 2D 3U 2F' D 2D2 3D2 B2 3L2 3R 3B' 3L 2R' 2D' 3D2 3F' D2 B2 3B' 2L 3L 3B' 2R2 U 3B 2R2 2B 3F' 2F2 2D 3F2 U' 2B2 D B2 3L2 2B2 3U 3B' 3F' 3L' 3R 2U' L' D' L 2R' 3D2 3L2 R2 D2 3R' 3B' 2D2 3B2 F2 3R2 3B2 F2 2L2 2D 3U 3R
*5. *3F2 3L' 3B' 3R 2R2 3F2 D2 3R2 D' 3R U2 2L 2B2 R' 2B' 3B' 3D' B2 2L2 2F 3D L' 2B 3F2 3D2 L2 2B' L' R F' D2 3U' L2 2U' 2B' F2 U2 3F 3R 3B D' 3L 3U 2L2 3R 2D L' 3L U' F2 2L B 3F2 L2 3L 3R' R' 2B 2D2 F 2L 3R R B L' 3U' B2 2U R' 3U' B 3F F' 3L 2R' 2B' 2L D 3F' 2L2 2U U2 3F 3L 2U2 2L 2D 3U' 3L 2R' 2F2 3L 2F' R2 B' 3R2 B 3U' R U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 U R' U2 F R2
*2. *R2 U' R U F U' F R' F2
*3. *F U' F' U' R F' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F R U2 R' F L2 F2 L F' R F' D
*2. *R' U2 B2 D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 R F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L'
*3. *B' L2 D' B F D2 B' L B F' L2 D2 U' F' D L U2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D' Uw Fw Rw2 B' Fw' F2 L2 D R' F D U' Fw2 F' U' F2 U2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw U Rw R Fw U' B L2 U2 L B2 D' Fw U' Rw2 Uw R2 Fw2
*2. *R' D Uw Fw D' R' U F' U' F D2 U Rw B' Fw F' Rw Fw' R2 D' U L Fw L2 Rw D2 U2 B Rw D Uw U Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 Uw U2 Fw' U2
*3. *Uw' L Uw' L' Fw L' U Rw2 U2 L2 R U' L2 B Fw2 D' R U' Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' L' F Rw2 U' Rw Uw U' L Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw D2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U L' Dw B2 Uw L Lw' Dw U2 Bw Fw' Dw L Uw Rw2 R D2 Bw2 Uw2 U Bw2 D2 Rw2 D' F Uw2 R Dw Uw' Lw R' Fw L' D2 Dw' Uw U' L2 R B F' U B L' Rw2 U' B Fw2 D2 Bw' Rw' Bw L Dw2 Uw Lw' Rw B' Bw'
*2. *Fw' D2 Uw' L' Rw' B' Fw' F L2 Rw F Rw R Bw' D Fw U F' U Lw D' L' B' D Lw Rw' D' Fw2 U' Bw' R Uw B' Bw' Fw' L R' Bw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' R2 B2 Fw U' B' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' R2 D R Uw' Lw' R' Dw Rw2
*3. *F' D L Lw2 Rw' R2 U2 Bw' Lw Fw D Dw Lw' Fw U' R B' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 D Dw R2 D2 B2 R Fw' R Uw U Fw U2 Bw2 D' B Bw' D' U Fw' D R' B2 Fw F Rw2 Dw' U' Bw' Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw' L Lw' Fw F L2 D' R Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D L2 B2 R U L2 B F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 R F2 U' B2 F2
*2. *L2 U2 R' U' L' F2 L' D2 L' B R2 U L' F2 U R2 F R'
*3. *B' F2 D R2 U2 R' U B' D B F L2 F2 U' R' B R' U
*4. *R' F' L B2 R2 D L' B2 F L' F' R2 U' F2 R F' U F'
*5. *D F' R B' F' R' B D' L2 D2 B' D F D' R U2 F2 D'
*6. *F D' U' B' D2 L R D' U F L2 B2 R D U2 L2 U' R2
*7. *B L2 B' L D' R U2 R F' L2 U B' U F' L' R' B' U2
*8. *U B2 U2 R2 B2 L R2 U2 F' D2 U R2 D F' U' R U2 R2
*9. *D2 R D R' F R' U2 B L' B' D2 F' D L' R' U L' U2
*10. *F L' F U2 F2 U' B D2 L' B' F2 U2 B L' R2 U2 B'
*11. *B L2 R2 U R F U2 R B' D' L F2 L2 B2 L F R2
*12. *L2 D' R2 U L F R B2 R D R B2 U' R2 D2 B R D2
*13. *L2 R B L2 B D L' U' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F D' R' U' R
*14. *D2 F2 R' B' U' R' U L F U' R2 U2 R2 B' L' U B2
*15. *B2 D F R2 D2 F' D2 F' L' B' L2 D R' U F' L F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' U2 R U' F2 D R2 F' L B R2 B D2 R U2 F' U' F
*2. *F D2 L F2 D B D2 R2 D L U' R2 U2 R' B2 D F U
*3. *U R' F L' B' U' L B' U' B2 R' F2 L2 R2 F' D' U' R'
*4. *B L2 R B2 U' L F D2 B2 R' U' L2 U2 F' D' B2 L D2
*5. *F2 D B R' F2 L' D' L U' F L F L' F D R B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 B F L2 D' B2 L' F' U2 F U R D2 U R U'
*2. *L2 B F' D R' B' F' R2 U L2 B D2 R B2 R2 B2 U F
*3. *R' B F' R2 U' L2 D2 R' D F L F U' R' D B' F U
*4. *F D L2 F U2 B F2 R' B' L' R B' D' F2 D' F' R2 F2
*5. *R' D F2 L2 F' R2 D' B2 R2 D F L B U F L' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' R' B' F2 R' D' R' B' U R U2 F' D2 F R' U' F
*2. *D' F' L2 U2 F R' B2 R F' U B2 L U' B2 U2 B' F2 U
*3. *B L2 B' F2 R' D L2 U2 F L2 U' F2 R D2 R D' R' U2
*4. *L B' F R2 D' F U2 L2 R' D F L2 R F2 U2 F' R U
*5. *F' D U' L' U L' D' L2 F2 D' F' D L2 U2 R F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' R' D' F2 D' B' U R2 U2 L2 U B D' B' L B' F' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F R' U R' F2 R U' F
*3. *B' F' U' B' D' U' B2 L D2 U R F2 D R2 F' L' D2
*4. *Fw' D B Uw F L2 Rw' B F Uw2 B L2 Uw B2 D' Uw U' Rw2 Fw' D2 L2 R' D' Rw D2 F' D' F Uw' U Rw2 B' Fw L Uw U' B2 U' Rw2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F2 U R' U' R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *L' B' D' R' D2 U L2 R F R2 D2 R' F' D2 U' L' D R
*4. *Fw F D2 Rw' D' Uw' U2 F U' Fw' Uw' U F' U2 B2 F2 D Rw D2 Uw' L U L F' L' Rw D' L2 U L2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw Uw Fw' D' B R' Uw'
*5. *L Bw2 U2 Bw Fw Rw2 F2 L2 Uw' L' Lw2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw2 D2 Dw2 R2 U Fw Lw Rw' R' F' L Dw' Uw2 B Rw' D2 Dw U2 Fw2 Lw F D B' Bw' D' Lw R F' Lw' D2 Fw2 Uw' U' Fw Uw' Fw' D' B2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Uw F2 R2 D' U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B R L' U R' B' b u'
*2. *L R' L' U R' U B R' l' r u'
*3. *R U L B R L R B' l
*4. *U' R' B' L R' U' L' U l' r' b
*5. *U L' U R' L' U R L' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-4) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (4,0) (2,5) (0,1) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,4) (2,3) (0,4) (-4,5) (1,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,0) (3,-3) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,5) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (1,0) (-1,0) (6,1) (0,5) (-1,0) (-5,2) (6,2)
*3. *(0,3) (6,-3) (-4,3) (6,4) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,1) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,0)
*4. *(4,3) (3,-4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,1) (-4,5) (-3,1) (-1,0) (4,3) (0,2) (6,4) (0,5) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (1,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-5,2) (6,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (-1,4) (6,4) (6,0) (6,4) (-1,2) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (0,0)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 29, 2010)

Furzd!

2x2: 4.53, 3.72, (10.89), 2.86, (2.78) = 3.70
3x3: 20.57, (14.23+), 17.79, 15.61, (21.39) = YUSS!!!
Pyra: 13.42, 12.52, (7.83), (15.87), 8.33 = 11.42
Magic: 1.15, (1.47), (1.09), 1.15, 1.22 = 1.17
oh: 32.55, 31.28, 22.92, 30.70, 33.42


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2x2: *7.09, (4.50), (7.35), 7.09, 6.10 => *6.76*
Second scramble was lol!

*3x3x3 FMC: 36 moves*
Solution: R D2 F R' F' L' F R F' B' U' B2 F' U' F2 B2 D2 F B2 U' L F' L' F L' U L' B L U B U' L' B L B'
Explanation:


Spoiler



1x2x3: R D2 . L' B' U' (5/5)
F2L-1: B2 F' U ' F2 B2 D2 F B2 (8/13)
3 corners: U' L F' L' F L' U L' B L U B U' L' B L B' (17/30)
Insert at . : F R' F' L' F R F' L (8/38)
2-moves cancel
Absolute failure on the LL, couldn't find anything better


----------



## Isbit (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.32, *6.69*, 7.10, *9.40*, 7.21 = *7.21*
*2x2 BLD:* 34.84, DNF (42.90), DNF (45.86) = *34.84*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:17.15), DNF (2:16.62), 2:48.01 = *2:48.01*
WTF? these were like, the worst scrambles ever! Got my first succesful weeklysolve with M2 though, to bad the time was so bad 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (10:27), DNF (13:15), DNF (10:10)
damnit, another close fast one. 4 centers off. On the last one I just tried to go fast. Must've done something wrong when shooting to a r-slice dedge.
*Multi: 7/8 60:00*
Yeah, the time ran out. I also forgot a couple of pieces on the last one. But hey, I got more than 4 points! 
*3x3 OH:* 47.43, *51.10*, *44.87*, 45.17, 49.35 = *47.32*
Bad.
*Clock:* 52.57, 38.81, 36.92, *32.44, 1:17.79* = *42.77*
Got my clock today, so I'm rather happy with these results 
*Pyraminx:* *15.79*, 14.38, 13.58, 14.66, *13.14 *= *14.20 *


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's get myself a nice place at the first page 

*2x2x2*: 5.88, (3.21), (6.20), 4.67, 5.77 = 5.44, LanLan rocks!
*3x3x3*: (16.65), 18.61, (19.58), 16.28, 18.97 = 18.08, I haven't been cubing for about 4 days, so I got a bit slower
*4x4x4*: (1:10.80), 1:14.60, (1:30.01), 1:12.79, 1:18.54, made a mistake on the last solve, could have been better.
*5x5x5*:
*6x6x6*: 4:17.73, (4:04.15), 4:12.25, 4:05.20, (4:31.67) = 4:11.73, nice avg.
*7x7x7*: 6:49.88, 6:30.11, 6:43.47, (7:09.11), (6:29.42) = 6:41.15, almost only sub-7's.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 32.93, DNF(50.54), DNF(34.23) = 32.93, PB 
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:10.63), DNF(2:08.21), 2:14.77 = 2;14.77, argh, soooo bad, not even a sub-2. Haven't practised BLD or a while, need to do it.
*3x3x3 OH*: 58.82, 1:05.12, (1:06.47), (52.69), 55.92 = 59.96, sub-1 
*Pyraminx*: (12.03), 8.65, 8.64, 8.84, (6.46) = 8.71, nice single 
*Megaminx*: 1:55.33, (1:54.75), (2:18.80), 2:10.68, 2:02.49 = 2:02.83, PB average 
*Square-1*: 26.30, 23.50, (23.26), 23.79, (29.86) = 24.53, I'm getting better 
*Clock*: 12.26, 15.09, (12.16), 13.74, DNF(20.36) = 13.69, nice.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:51.57, bleh, totally srewed up 2x2 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## sz35 (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2x2* 7.44,6.78,(9.36),4.46,(4.03) = *6.23* Good 
*3x3x3* 18.46,18.78,(15.27),(21.71),18.31 = *18.52* Awful!!! Sh*t!!!
*4x4x4* (1:20.77),1:07.61,(59.93),1:10.08,1:01,86 = *1:06.52* Not Bad
*5x5x5*1:51.43,(1:51.41),1:55.80,(2:03.09),1:58.22 = *1:55.15* Bad
*2x2x2 BLD* 48.46,1:07.90,DNF = *48.46*
*3x3x3 BLD* 3:13.00, DNF,DNF = *3:13.00* New PB O.O 2nd solve I forgot I have parity and 3rd solve I messed up somewhere and ended up with a half-scrambled cube.
*OH* 38.69,34.05,30.77,(29.84),(DNF) = *34.50* Nothing special.
*2x2+3x3+4x4 1:34.55* Good!
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 3:31.86* So close to sub 3:30!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2*
5.96, (5.16), (8.77), 7.51, 6.85 = *6.77*

*3x3*
(14.92), (25.07), 18.31, 24.08, 21.60 = *21.33*
LOL what. (σ = 2.36) btw

*3x3 OH*
(47.74), 56.13, 1:00.23, 56.82, (1:08.03) = *57.73*

*4x4*
(3:47.60), (2:34.46), 3:12.16, 3:27.42, 3:08.98 = *3:16.18*

*5x5*
5:15.50, 6:05.87, (4:58.61), (6:15:64), 5:21.14 = *5:34.17*


----------



## mande (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2: (9.91), 7.30, 7.47, (5.64), 6.92 = 7.23
Comment: Good.

3x3: 18.61, (15.77), (19.45), 18.98, 17.62 = 18.40
Comment: Decent.

3x3 OH: (44.09), 42.90, (32.79), 39.40, 37.22 = 39.84
Comment: The only thing good there was the single.

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:37.84), DNF(2:49.07), 3:02.16 = 3:02.16
Comment: Ugh, once my exams finish, I'm going to start practising BLD seriously again.

FMC: 39 moves
Solution: R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F U B U L U' L' B' L' U' L U' B' U B U2 F U' L F L2 U' D' R2 U F' R F


Spoiler



Explanation:
On inverse scramble,
2x2x2: F' R' F U' R2 D
2x2x3: U L2 F' L' U F'
F2L: U2 B' U' B U L' U L
OLL: B L U L' U' B'
PLL: U' F' U' F R2 D B' U B U' B D' R2


Comment: Could have been much better. Couldn't find a good start.


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2 - (3.93), 4.93, 5.02, (7.80), 6.36 = 5.44 AVG
3x3 - (27).38, 26.44, (24.03), 26.83, 24.82 = 26.03 AVG
Magic - 2.21, (2.80), 2.72, 2.68, (1.97-PB!) = 2.54 AVG


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 29, 2010)

FMC: 28 moves B' U F2 U' B U F2 R' F R F U F' U' R2 D R2 D' R F' U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L' R


Spoiler



Scramble: F' R' D' F2 D' B' U R2 U2 L2 U B D' B' L B' F' U

Inverse scramble with premoves R U' (for F2L and 2x2x3 block respectively)
2x2x2 block: R' L U2 B2
2x2x3 block: F U2 F' U2
F2L: F R' D R2 D' R
Orient edges and leave 3 corners: R U F U' F' R' F'

Insert B' U F2 U' B U F2 U' at beginning of solve to cancel 2 moves (cancels with premove when the solution is written out the right way round!)


----------



## Elliot (Apr 29, 2010)

*3x3:* 18.09, (14.30), 15.80, (21.11), 17.16 = 17.02

*3x3 One-Handed:* 26.08, (20.22), 26.84, (43.75), 26.03 = 26.32
The 43.75 had a cross mistake.


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 29, 2010)

*3x3: *(27.39) 26.90 25.69 (21.29) 24.80 = 25.80
Comments: Better standard deviation than usually but still not a good average.

*3x3 OH: *1:12.87 55.75 (50.27) 53.81 (1:22.70) = 1:00.81
Comments: So close to sub-1. I'm happy coz I got PB average and single.

*2-3-4 Relay: *2:44.71
Comments: My first time doing a relay. I think the 4x4 solve would have been my PB. I had a pop on 3x3.

*2x2: *9.55 (6.72) 9.64 8.09 (11.59) = 9.09
Comments: I think I'm making progress.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2: 4.48, 3.03, 5.13, 5.46, 6.66 = 5.02
3x3: 17.93, 19.92, 13.40, 18.39, 19.12 = 18.48
4x4: 1:30.72, 1:32.75, 1:22.95, 1:32.54, 1:24.01 = 1:29.09
5x5: 2:49.54, 2:24.22, 2:24.58, 2:30.19, 2:13.07 = 2:26.33 
6x6: 5:50.93, 5:32.09, 5:42.38, 4:47.95, 4:59.86 = 5:24.78 
Megaminx: 1:40.93, 1:44.80, 1:42.28, 1:44.05, 1:53.01 = 1:43.71
2x2 BLD: DNF, 15.72, DNF Just a BLD speed solve
3x3 BLD
3x3 OH: 1:05.23, 54.46, 40.60, 57.24, 52.04 = 54.58
Master Magic: 2.96, 3.41, 3.06, 4.75, 6.91 = 3.74 
Magic: 1.52, DNF(1.47), 1.53, 1.50, 5.77+ = 2.94 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:49.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:31.18 
Square-1: 1:11.15, 1:07.68, 2:28.49, 2:43.62, 1:04.98 = 1:35.77


----------



## Toad (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2: (5.16), (6.61), 5.39, 6.19, 6.13
Lol, haven't touched this for a few weeks. No warmup 

3x3: (23.66), 19.35, 21.09, (19.17), 20.55
Same story as 2x2 rofl. I need a new F-II, this one is starting to die


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2x2
3.96, 4.72, (3.45), 4.65, (4.97) = 4.44

back to ES ^_^

3x3x3
(12.44), (14.34), 14.26, 13.95, 13.73 = 13.98

3x3x3 One Handed
(25.23), 31.68, (45.14), 33.11, 35.34 = 33.38

EDIT;

4x4x4
58.82, (57.66), 1:01.64, 59.13, (1:12.33) = 59.86

at jeys


----------



## Novriil (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2:
3.59, 4.90, 12.50, 3.46, 4.78 = 4.43 (σ = 0.59)
Really good scrambles (except the third one  ) I think it's a PB. At least very close to PB.

3x3:
18.40, 23.13, 18.21, 19.37, 16.36 = 18.66 (σ = 0.50)
*facepalm*

4x4:
1:29.36, 1:14.28, 1:33.11, 1:30.30, 1:16.95 = 1:25.54 (σ = 6.09)
Nice.. Big SD though

5x5:
2:27.80, 2:54.89, 2:41.53, 2:27.05, 2:38.60 = 2:35.98 (σ = 5.90)
I used mostly AvG.. Accidentally.

3x3OH:
37.40, 39.18, 27.50, 31.52, 40.45 = 36.04 (σ = 3.27)
Nice

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:50.12
Not the best solve for 4x4 but still good.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
4:36.51

Magic:
1.49, 1.40, 2.89, 1.37, 1.31 = 1.42 (σ = 0.05)
Nice.

Master Magic:
4.41, 4.67, 5.59, 3.80, 4.63 = 4.57 (σ = 0.11)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2: 2.77, 2.71, 2.37, 2.82, 2.70 = 2.72
3x3: 10.85, 11.88, 11.60, 11.04, 12.39 = 11.50
4x4: 49.66, 53.55, 52.02, 53.76, 49.61 = 51.74
5x5: 1:41.53, 1:31.53, 1:32.39, 1:30.33, 1:39.91 = 1:34.61
6x6: 3:08.78, 3:03.86, 2:58.69, 3:02.07, 3:05.19 = 3:03.71 
7x7: 4:28.85, 5:03.87, 4:59.52, 4:46.73, 5:06.14 = 4:56.71
2x2 BLD: 26.32, 24.01, 13.39 = 13.39
3x3 BLD: 1:29.70, 1:40.47, DNF(1:25.79) = 1:29.70 - 
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF - Can't remember the time but it was my worst DNF ever, which isn't actually that horrible  I think I was too tired when I did it 
Multi BLD: 2/3 10:33
3x3 OH: 23.40, 17.65, 23.89, 21.27, 21.75 = 22.14
3x3 WF: 2:04.50, 2:15.60, 2:01.43, 2:24.16, 1:59.96 = 2:07.18
3x3 MTS: 1:05.06, 1:22.34, 1:21.24, 1:13.45, 1:15.66 = 1:16.78
2-4 relay: 1:08.03
2-5 relay: 2:59.56
Magic: 1.57, 1.54, 1.53, 2.11, DNF = 1.74
Master Magic: 3.86, 4.54, 3.92, 3.92, 3.63 = 3.90
Clock: 10.78, 12.73, 11.81, 10.60, 9.70 = 11.06
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 4.01, 7.15, 7.17, 6.57, 5.40 = 6.37
Square-1: 22.92, 15.43, 16.68, 14.59, 31.10 = 18.35

FMC:


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 29, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 10.87 8.47 8.26 10.19 8.22 = 8.97
*3x3*: 22.66 24.39 25.24 24.95 22.34 = *24.00*
*4x4*: 1.22.69 1.19.58 1.25.26 1.25.08 1.24.46 = *1.24.07*
Comment: I still don't like this miniQJ to much.
*3x3OH*: 1.13.12 57.52 1.05.32 59.07 1.03.15 = *1.02.51*
*2-4 Relay*: *2.11.78*
*Magic*: 1.49 5.63 1.59 DNF 7.63 = *4.95*
Comment. Yes!
*Master Magic*: 2.96 3.01 DNF 3.10 2.92 = *3.02*
Comment: For Daniel.


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.77, (7.04), (2.71), 3.10, 3.65 = 3.84
*3x3:* (18.39), 21.36, 20.98, (24.63), 22.44+ = 21.59
*OH:* 42.06, (52.56), (34.98), 40.47, 36.08 = 39.54
*Clock:* 25.01, (29.44), 28.55, (23.71), 24.98 = 26.18
*Pyraminx:* 12.46, 10.19, (24.34), (7.77), 10.26 = 10.97


----------



## JunwenYao (Apr 29, 2010)

JunwenYao


----------



## Laura O (Apr 29, 2010)

*3x3*: 32.80, 28.75, 29.48, 29.77, 27.44 = 29.33
*4x4*: 2:05.89, 2:05.22, 2:10.78, 2:25.81, 1:59.20 = 2:07.30
*Clock*: 8.94, 9.64, 9.11, 8.97, 10.31 = 9.24
*Pyraminx*: 11.60, 11.86, 15.31, 14.57, 15.55 = 13.91


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.69, 4.36, 3.66, 2.80, 3.24 = 3.75
*3x3*: 13.47, 14.50, 16.04, 14.09, 16.70 = 14.88
*2x2 BLD*: DNF[27.98], 44.02, 23.97 = 23.97
Amazing solve
*OH*: 38.15, 31.87, 29.89, 36.61, 28.11 = 32.79
First solve, LL took 20 seconds -.-
*Magic*: 1.12, 3.07, 1.11, 1.23, 1.18 = 1.21
*Square-1*: 14.26, 9.17, 12.57, 12.84, 17.17 = 13.22
lolscrambles
*Pyraminx*: 7.15, 6.25, 5.15, 6.43, 5.38 = 6.02
*4x4*: 1:13.86, 1:06.49[P], 1:16.09[O], 1:18.73[OP], 1:08.79 = 1:12.91
Normal
*5x5*: 2:28.04, 2:04.53[OLL SKIP], 2:09.16, 2:07.01, 2:08.03 = 2:08.07
Very nice
*2345*: 1:55.60
Epic fail at 4x4[DP]...
*2345*: 3:48.29
PLL skip on 5x5 lol
*Megaminx*: 2:24.51, 2:10.12, 2:57.21, 2:52.05, 2:36.27 = 2:37.61
Fail


----------



## Edam (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2* 4.53, 7.53, 9.63, (12.88), (4.53) = *7.23*
*3x3*16.31, 16.19, (17.52), (13.05), 16.63 = *16.38* _ 13.05 was nice  _
*4x4*(1:33.13), 1:27.46, 1:25.25, (1:10.88), 1:21.66 = *1:24.79*

*3x3oh* 59.46, (55.93), (1:21.19), 1:14.21, 1:01.44 = *1:05.04*

*234 : 1:54.09 *
*2345 : 4:45.19 *


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 30, 2010)

*3x3* 37.55, 35.13, 29.72, 36.80, 30.53=34.15 (σ = 2.65)
My avgs have been getting worse lately.


----------



## Faz (Apr 30, 2010)

2x2: 2.36, 2.01, 2.88, 1.62, 2.70 = 2.36
Nice scrambles.
3x3: 9.77, 10.37, 1:01.65, 8.96, 10.04 = 10.06
Lol
4x4: 48.05, 44.10, 38.25, 48.01, 55.48 = 46.74
Lolfail.
2x2BLD DNF(11.66), DNF(8.62), 8.19 = 8.19
3x3BLD DNF(1:26.11), DNF(1:16.10), DNF(2:47.15) = DNF
Ugh.
3x3OH: 20.17, 19.95, 16.87, 16.52, 16.37 = 17.78
Meh
4x4BLD: DNF [13:53.89] DNF, DNF = DNF
1: 2 CENTERS OMG STUPID STUPID 2 CENTERS. (I don't know what happened though )
2: Fail
3: 2 centers, 4 edges.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3: 9.77, 10.37, 1:01.65, 8.96, 10.04 = 10.06
> Lol



Whopee! I beat Faz in a 3x3 speedsolve


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 30, 2010)

3x3: (11.24), 13.97, 12.95, (14.62), 13.88 --> 13.60

3x3OH: 26.04, (21.99), 26.74, 25.29, (28.10) --> 26.02

4x4: 1:14:49, (1:10:80), 1:14:26, (1:25:45), 1:16:05 --> 1:14:93


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Apr 30, 2010)

3x3: 18.56, 20.67, (18.09), (20.54), 18.16 = 19.08


----------



## aronpm (Apr 30, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:47.32), DNF(1:39.47), DNF = DNF
Comment: Crap.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:41.23), DNF(10:00.73), DNF(9:01.60) = DNF
Comment: ARGH! Those last two definitely should have been successes! The 9:01 was my first (full) sub-10 attempt. The 9:01 had 4:29 memo.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(31:01.30), DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: Just thought I'd try. Memorizing was hard because I used my routes so much today for 4bld.


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 30, 2010)

2x2：3.70, 3.09, 3.76, 2.72, 2.96 = 3.25 fail.
3x3:
OH:
3x3 BLD:


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 30, 2010)

2BLD: 28.84, 29.12, DNF= 28.84
3BLD: 1:31.42, DNF,DNF = 1:31.42
horrible
3x3x3:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 30, 2010)

*3x3* : 12.07, 11.22, (16.03), (9.44), 13.86 = 12.38
Full step sub 10!  - Thanks 04mucklowd :fp fail

*2x2* : 3.87, (4.73), 4.50, (3.65), 4.41 = 4.26

*3x3 OH* : 23.51, 23.25, (18.51), 23.31, (23.58) = 23.36

*Megaminx* : (1:30.86), (1:14.92), 1:28.16, 1:24.13, 1:29.09 = 1:27.13

*4x4* : (57.92), 50.57, 52.88, 50.14, (49.43) = 51.19
Very nice 

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:19.54

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:46.50

*5x5* : 2:09.00, (2:09.28), 2:08.31, 1:58.11, (1:52.34) = 2:05.14

*Square-1* : 39.76, 34.78, (26.42), (41.28), 31.65 = 35.40

*3x3 BLD* : 1:51.86, 1:58.58, 1:51.54 = 1:51.54

*2x2 BLD* : DNF, DNF, 37.52 = 37.52
Went safe on the last one, and did it regular BLD style


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 30, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *3x3* : 12.07, 11.22, (16.03), (9.44), 13.86 = 9.44



Sort it out


----------



## joey (Apr 30, 2010)

4x4x4
52.22, (47.38), 55.99, (DNF(53565253:26:14.00)), 1:00.03 = 56.08

at joeys house

2x2: 3.80 (2.68) 3.40 (6.34) 4.38 -> 3.86


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

2x2x2
1. 19.93
2. 17.10
3. (32.79)
4. 24.62
5. (11.73)

3of5 = 20.55

“32.79 single” WTF I seriously need to learn a decent method as even 11.73 is bad 

3x3x3
1. 41.08 
2. 42.25
3. 38.82
4. (35.24) 
5. (43.92)

3of5 = 40.72

So close to a sub 40 average again!!!! But not close enough.

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. (3.89)
2. 3.72
3. (3.05)
4. 3.20
5. 3.05

3of5 = 3.32

Not bad  only learnt magic two days ago.

Will maybe add OH, pyraminx and 4x4x4 later if i get round to doing them.


----------



## Krag (Apr 30, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 9.86 (8.32) 11.24 (17.26) 13.45 *=11.52*

*3x3x3:* 44.74 38.72 45.42 (45.98) (37.48) *=42.96*

*4x4x4:* (3.46.35) 4.19.51 (4.56.70) 4.48.66 4.53.74 *=4.40.64*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=5.25.56*

*Pyraminx:* (28.25) 26.56 (13.80) 26.85 17.96 *=23.79*


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

2x2: 6.18, 3.27, 7.73, 6.82, 11.20 = 6.91
timed on a QJ timer
3x3:


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 30, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.59) (3.75) 5.46 6.17 5.59 => 5.74

*3x3:* 18.93 (18.03) 18.76 19.23 (25.10) => 18.97

*4x4:* 1:32.81 1:22.47 (DNF) (1:20.58) 1:26.81 => 1:27.36

*5x5:* (2:52.99) (3:23.94) 2:59.24 3:01.45 3:07.15 => 3:02.61

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 15.55 DNF => 15.55

*3x3 OH:* 37.71 (36.06) 41.58 (41.87) 38.44 => 39.24

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:48.31

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:05.36

*Magic:* 1.27 1.33 (1.20) (1.48) 1.25 => 1.28


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 30, 2010)

Michael Erskine
2x2x2: (7.27), 13.28, 9.63, (13.90), 10.28 = 11.06
3x3x3: (31.09), 41.69, (50.97), 39.98, 45.04 = 42.24
4x4x4: (2:09.11), 2:23.67, 2:09.89, (2:39.04), 2:27.24 = 2:20.27
5x5x5: 4:20.46, (4:01.86), (4:33.16), 4:27.21, 4:17.70 = 4:21.79
6x6x6: 7:47.58, (6:33.76), 6:59.50, 7:34.72, (7:47.79) = 7:27.27
7x7x7: (9:38.42), 11:02.92, 11:22.97, 10:11.22, (11:26.70) = 10:52.37

3x3x3 One Handed: 1:14.32, (1:05.98), 1:09.61, 1:06.48, (1:30.94) = 1:10.14
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:29.68
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:59.82
Megaminx: (4:12.29), 4:47.78, 4:12.88, 4:21.10, (4:48.04) = 4:27.25
Square-1: 2:02.62, 1:08.25, (1:06.86), (2:09.58), 1:53.66 = 1:41.51
Magic: 2.35, 1.93, (3.90), 2.53, (1.84) = 2.27
Master Magic: 8.32, 8.00, (8.35), (6.94), 7.72 = 8.01
Clock: 19.27, (26.36), 23.74, 24.63, (17.61) = 22.55
PyraMinx: 18.89, 20.80, (17.55), (27.18), 23.32 = 21.00


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 30, 2010)

2x2: 4.49, 4.48, 4.37, (4.75), (3.83) = 4.45
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
234:
2345:
OH:
MTS:
2x2 BLD: DNF, 21.21, DNF = 21.21
Sq1: (13.69), 11.66, (8.85), 9.86, 12.25 = 11.26 lolscrambles


----------



## jave (May 1, 2010)

2x2x2: 16.08, 7.93, 11.31, 10.65, 9.27
3x3x3: 24.96, 24.46, 30.96, 29.11, 27.66
4x4x4: 2:01.44, 1:34.53, 1:35.91, 1:44.47, 1:39.16
5x5x5: 3:46.96, 3:29.21, 4:22.30, 4:48.91, 4:34.56
3x3x3 OH: 54.46, 1:08.75, 1:00.21, 1:16.75, 1:00.30
2-3-4 Relay: 2:19.28
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:55.27
Magic: 3.58, 2.09, 1.97, 2.50, 2.16
Sq-1:


----------



## janelle (May 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(8.69), (4.78), 8.28, 8.25, 6.86
Average of 5: *7.80*
Lol at 2nd scramble xD

*3x3x3*
26.86, 27.26, (28.47), 26.62, (24.99)
Average of 5: *26.91*
Not bad. 

*3x3x3 OH*
1:05.05, (1:05.91), 54.84, 1:00.91, (45.82)
Average of 5: *1:00.27*
Yay  New pbs. So closed to sub1 avg.

*Magic*
1.79, (2.34), (1.61), 1.70, 1.81
Average of 5: *1.76*
Nice


----------



## PeterV (May 1, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.22, (6.18), 10.77, (DNF), 6.31 = *7.77 avg.*

3x3x3: (19.28), (28.40), 24.34, 26.46, 28.28 = *26.36 avg.*


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 2, 2010)

2x2: 7.67, (3.90), 7.59, 6.27, (8.14) = 7.18 avg5
2nd solve was lol. Meh overall.

Pyra: 12.34, 16.03, (41.15), 12.85, (10.40) = 13.74 avg5
fail alg on 3rd. Good for me overall.

3x3: (24.25), (41.08), 35.82, 32.76, 29.94 = 32.84 avg5
Worst avg I've done in months. I cut my finger open yesterday thou... so w/e


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 18.15 13.58 20.84 21.05 12.36 = *17.52* up & down
*3x3:* 43.25 43.41 42.02 44.88 41.61 = *42.89* even. closing in 
*4x4:* 3:46.30 3:35.46 2:48.11 2:48.97 3:54.69 = *3:23.58* 2 good 3 bad. Lots of parities
*5x5:* 6:25.01 6:18.88 7:08.13 6:20.50 9:17.07 = *6:37.88*
*2-4Rel:	4:26.76 *

Blind
*2x2BLD:* 38.88 28.55 dnf = *28.55* good
*3x3BLD:* 2:40.68 dnf dnf = *2:40.68* Sigh
*4x4BLD:* 10:07 dnf 9:43 = *9:43* good
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
Second was 3 edges off. Last one popped. I almost always lose track when I pop.
*Multi:	7/8 =	6* in 54:39. 
One had four edges in a cycle off and one edge flipped. Don't understand why.
Second attempt on 8. OK, both resultwise and timewise. Particularly the 
handling of all twisted corners, lots of them today 
I probably can squeeze another cube into an hour if I rush it just a little.


----------



## PM 1729 (May 2, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC : DNF*

Solution after about 2 hrs: L' R' D2 L' D2 L' R' D2 L' D L D' L' D L D' R D2 R' D2 R L' D R' D' L D R' D' R' F2 D B L' U' R'(36)



Spoiler



Scramble: F' R' D' F2 D' B' U R2 U2 L2 U B D' B' L B' F' U
On inverse scramble:
EOline: R U L B' D' F2 
Pseudo RH block : R D R

Switch to scramble with premoves: R' D' R' F2 D B L' U' R' (9)
On scramble: 
LH+RH Blocks: L' R' D2 L' D2 L' R' (7) 
F2L-1: D2 L' D L D' L' D L (8)
Leave 3 corners: D' R D2 R' D2 R D R' (8)
Last 3 corners: R D' L' D R' D' L D (8-4=4)


 . No start with a good ending in 1 hr. Tried ZZ just for fun, turns out it gives a decent 36 mover.


----------



## Edmund (May 2, 2010)

2x2
5.27
4.27, 2.02, 6.89, 4.66, 7.28
I still know about half cll, I gotta start practicing again.


----------



## elimescube (May 2, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (6.65), (3.30), 5.61, 5.59, 4.21 = *5.14*
*3x3x3:* (14.16), 17.47, (19.78), 15.40, 18.33 = *17.07*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.91, (1:34.83), 1:23.15, (1:09.71), 1:09.90 = *1:18.32* Yuuuuk...
*5x5x5:*
*6x6x6:*
*7x7x7:*


----------



## Feryll (May 2, 2010)

2x2 - (9.50) (5.13) 5.86 5.47 8.30 = 6.54 fail
Wow, the beginning and end were a major fail for me.


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2010)

2x2- 4.98, 3.65, 6.22, 5.20, 5.12
7x7- 8:44.48, 9:02.45, 8:20.53, 6:58.09, 7:50.07


----------



## LarsN (May 3, 2010)

4x4x4BLD: 9:06.82(5:04.xx), DNF, DNSy = 9:06.82

5x5x5BLD: 14:14.89(7:08.xx), DNF(16:34.11), 14:50.25(7:15.xx) = 14:14.89
comment: 2 subWR  The first one didn't feel that fast, but I didn't have any pauses which must have helped. The dnf had really nice centers, but the most confusing wingedges I've ever tried which really messed up my memo and caused the dnf. I preoriented the centers and I imagine some non-visual memo solvers will get a good solve on that one. The last one felt fast and I think it could have been a PB if I didn't twice have to go several wingedges back during execution to fix mistakes.


----------



## r_517 (May 3, 2010)

3*3: 23.15 24.00 24.92 (25.82) (20.36) = 24.02 

2*2: (8.23) (4.70) 5.92 5.64 5.48 = 5.68 [PB]

4*4: (DNF) 2:50.59 2:40.69 3:29.74 (2:26.77) = 3:00.34 [the first time within 1 years]

OH: 1:00.29 46.67 (45.19) (DNF) 1:04.64 = 57.20

Clock: 8.89 (7.87) 9.39 (10.93) 10.46 = 9.58 [the last two totally suck]

Pyra: (33.71) 30.58 21.64 33.11 (18.71) = 28.44


----------



## AdvanceFIN (May 3, 2010)

2x2: 3.96, 3.67, 3.73, (3.43), (4.15) = 3.79

3x3: 14.00, (10.26) (16.10), 14.49, 14.72 = 14.40

3x3 OH: 29.19, (37.50), 27.30, 28.84, 26.85 = 28.44

4x4: 1:15.03, (1:09.94), 1:16.42, (1:22.99), 1:16.51 = 1:15.99

5x5: 2:31.74, 2:21.57, (2:19.26), (2.43.74), 2:41.52 = 2:31.61


----------



## NiklasS (May 3, 2010)

*2x2* 6.34, 5.38, 10.91, 5.69, 3.78 = *5.80*
*3x3* 17.78, 20.52, 16.22, 19.88, DNF = *19.39*
*Pyraminx* 6.36, 6.97, 6.31, 5.57, 5.65 = *6.11*


----------



## Puzzlaholic (May 3, 2010)

3x3 Average of 5: 
1: 19.56
2: 20.62
3: 25.72
4: 23.31
5: 22.08
Total Average: 22.26


----------



## Forte (May 3, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Worst avg I've done in months. I cut my finger open yesterday thou... so w/e



You should practice tons of OH  That's what I did when I cut my finger open >_>


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.45, (1.78), 3.10, (3.87), 3.32 = 3.29
pffffft easy scrambles, I don't understand how people are messing up the second one, it's so easy to predict the entire solve. 2 and 3 were OLL skips, the rest were full step with CLL/Ortega
*3x3*: 13.49, 13.46, (12.04), 14.78, (19.46) = 13.91
Wowwwww really nice 1st 4, especially the 12. Too bad about the failure at the end  Nonetheless a really good average for me.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 4x4x4BLD: 9:06.82(5:04.xx), DNF, DNSy = 9:06.82
> 
> 5x5x5BLD: 14:14.89(7:08.xx), DNF(16:34.11), 14:50.25(7:15.xx) = 14:14.89
> comment: 2 subWR  The first one didn't feel that fast, but I didn't have any pauses which must have helped. The dnf had really nice centers, but the most confusing wingedges I've ever tried which really messed up my memo and caused the dnf. I preoriented the centers and I imagine some non-visual memo solvers will get a good solve on that one. The last one felt fast and I think it could have been a PB if I didn't twice have to go several wingedges back during execution to fix mistakes.



Wow - nicely done! 2/3 is a great improvement on all the DNFs before! And both sub-WR too . I've done 2 scrambles so I'll post when I've done the third. Nice work 

EDIT: Just did 3rd scramble. One of the most annoying moments of my bld career. Memo in 5:21.88 (PB by 30 secs). Executed very fast (for me) and finished cube successfully, only to find that I failed to start the timer for execution. I estimate 6:50 execution (it was definitely my fastest by some way) so that makes a 12:10 DNF despite the cube being solved 

5x5x5BLD: 14:48.12 [6:00.21], 14:09.55 [5:32.43], DNF [5:21.88,12:10] = 14:09.55

Still, the other 2 were good enough for me


----------



## Micael (May 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4BLD: 9:06.82(5:04.xx), DNF, DNSy = 9:06.82
> ...



Daniel and Lars, that is jaw dropping. You are soo fast now... What are doing out there? Anyway, I am really please to see this. Very impressive! Keep going guys, I am looking for a sub-10 (I am actually serious).


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2010)

Micael said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Aaaaagh!! I just now tried that same third 5x5x5 BLD scramble. 11:50.43 DNF (6:27 memorization). I was off by 7 wings - I forgot to execute a location. I would guess our time was almost identical - it would probably have taken me about 20 seconds to do those extra 6 wings. What a great scramble! Why can't I get one like that in competition?

Do you realize that this week Lars is going to come in third place at best in 5x5x5 BLD, with a time that's over a minute faster than the WR? I got a 14:05 on the first scramble, so I beat both of you guys this week - by the tiniest margin! I have a feeling I'd better enjoy it - you guys will probably both shoot past me next week. 

Good job to both of you. You've really improved amazingly fast!


----------



## LarsN (May 4, 2010)

It would be sad to go to an official competition and barely make it to the podium with a subWR time 

Your memo times are amazing Daniel and it will only be a matter of time before your execution drops below mine. Then sub10 will be close.
These were really great times for me. I still haven't gotten a sub14 dnf, which makes me think I have a lot of work ahead before I improve that much. But luckily practise is fun


----------



## Weston (May 4, 2010)

2x2
3.31, 2.97, 4.53, 2.21, 3.05
3.11 Average

3x3
11.77, 13.77, 12.77, 10.52, 11.58
12.02 Average

3x3 OH
17.72, 19.13, 16.72, 19.47, 16.86
17.90 Average
The first 19 should have been like a 15.

3x3 BLD
1:22.58, DNS DNS
Best: 1:22.58
lolcp

square-1
26.00, 20.27, 23.97, 15.68, 21.09
21.78 Average
not bad 

4x4
1:09.11, 57.57, 1:01.48, 56.45, 1:00.37
59.81 Average YAYAYAY



Im such a typical cuber from California. lol


----------



## robindeun (May 4, 2010)

2x2 : 6.31, 3.11, 6.34, 7.27, 4.13
3x3 : 16.86, 19.66, 22.18, 22.80, 17.71
4x4 : 1:20.61, 1:12.15, 1:28.43, 1:22.36, 1:22.15 = pb avg!
5X5 : 2:29.59, 2:21.27, 2:10.11, 2:39.09, 2:38.80 = single and avg pb! 
2x2 Blindfolded : 58.03, 1:18.50, 1:23.09 = single pb!
pyraminx : 9.97, 14.09, 10.93, 14.83, 14.83
sqaure-1 : 58.02, 32.25, 37.93, 59.65, 54.93 = single and avg pb!!
mastermagic : 4.36, 3.88, 5.18, 4.66, 4.84 = single pb!
magic : 1.33, 1.11, 1.18, 1.03, 1.11
clock : 22.94, 17.88, 15.71, 21.61, 19.11 = single and avg pb!!!
one-handed : 37.47, 46.28, 40.65, 37.69, 36.69
megaminx : 2:50.77, 3:06.09, 2:46.43, 3:03.30, 2:52.05 = avg pb!!!
omg so many pb's!!!


----------



## ManasijV (May 4, 2010)

4x4: 2:00.92, 2:37.95, 2:04.94, 1:50.69, 1:58.17
Got my QJ yesterday 
3x3: 14.61, 27.21, 11.43, 13.67, 14.41
11 PLL skip
3x3 OH: 24.41, 24.55, 23.99, 25.25, 29.58
3x3 BLD: 1:39.45, 1:12.80, DNF(1:26.65)
DNF off by 4 flipped edges. I memorized a wrong sticker some where I guess.
4x4 BLD: (this is unlikely. But I will try)


----------



## sutty17 (May 4, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.13 (3.24) (8.30) 7.00 5.79 = 6.64
3x3x3: 17.21 (21.29) (15.24) 18.67 19.99 = 18.62
4x4x4: 1:13.54 (1:07.36) (1:20.54) 1:14.58 1:19.88 = 1:16.00
5x5x5: (2:33.05) 2:28.52 2:32.90 2:26.12 (2:18.31) = 2:29.18
7x7x7: 8:11.46 8:15.43 7:59.23 (8:22.59) (7:53.99) = 8:08.71
3x3x3 OH: 44.39 41.51 41.34 (47.07) (39.98) = 42.41
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:57.80
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:19.26
Magic: 1.24 1.27 (1.19) 1.23 (1.38) = 1.25
Megaminx: (3:18.31) (2:52.06) 2:52.99 3:15.32 3:02.00 = 3:03.40
Pyraminx: 10.92 (12.70) (9.77) 11.52 11.85 = 11.43


----------



## guusrs (May 4, 2010)

fmc: U' F2 U' L' U2 B' R' D B' D' B R2 U2 B L B' R B2 U B' U' L' B2 R'U2 D2 B2 (*27*)

I found the next 12-move frame on the inverse scramble with premoves F2 U:
U' F2 U' L' U2 B' R' D B' D' B R2.D2 B2 (NB. apply this on the regular scramble)
Only 2 corners and 3 edges remain unsolved.
At the dot I inserted a conjugation U2 R to move them to one layer. 
Then solving this LL with: R' B L B' R B2 U B' U' L' B2
And conjugate back: R' U2 


Gus


----------



## Micael (May 5, 2010)

Micaël Boulet:

speed events done with bld method
*3x3x3:* 55.93 (1:00.38) 51.85 47.92 (40.63) = 51.90
*4x4x4:* 7:08.81 (6:21.20) (8:14.18) 6:46.74 6:55.44 = 6:57.00

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 2:24.07 2:29.32 = 2:24.07 (is it just me or they were long cases)
*3x3x3multiBLD:* 11/14 = 8 in 58:19 [40:02]
2 twisted edges, 2 twisted corners, 2 twisted corners + a 3 cycle edges.

Good chance I'll do the 4x4x4bld later.


----------



## fiqnocchio (May 5, 2010)

*3x3x3*

28.67, (24.20), (32.02), 25.52, 30.26 = 28.15


----------



## Kenneth (May 5, 2010)

FMC : *45*

5 minute linear, no taking back, messed a bit in the middle after the 2x2x2 part because I had bad edges for the cross, so I built the pairs instead. "fruruf" for EO and then I saw it was the best Bruno ZBLL, that saved it for me.

B2 F R2 U F' L F L' F2
B' U R B2 U B
R' U2 R2 B U2 B' U' R' F R' F'
U2 R U'
R2 U' R' U R B
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U'

What the parts does you have to find out yourself (might be wrong too, I did not check the writings =)

I'm really out of practise for most events and there is a comp in less than 2 weeks... so I think I do some more weekly events to force myself into better shape...

3x3x3 : *29.07*

(26.11) 28.96 27.55 30.69 (35.02) ... sub 30 is better than I expected, used COLL and had one EPLL skip and one ZBLL, the last I messed in F2L.

2x2x2 : *6.86*

7.15 6.12 7.30 (8.57) (5.59) ... pretty pleased with this, no luck

3x3x3 OH : *57.16*

(43.03) 50.48 62.53 58.46 (63.37) ... COLL, I really sucked, times are not that bad but three solves had EPLL skip 

Myrpiss!?, eh!... Pyraminx! : *10.83*

10.62 (12.56) (8.27) 10.84 11.04 ... no practice in half a year and I did this with no warmup so it was ok

Magic : *DNF*

DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS ... was about to but when I saw my Magic I turned around quickly.



Spoiler










This scramble was to hard for me 


4x4x4 : *1:43.25*

(1:32.56) 1:45.32 (1:58.31) 1:45.05 1:39.37 ... One good, messed one, three normal


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2010)

*3x3x3* 49.02, 55.28, (45.78), 55.16, (1:06.92) = 53.15

*4x4x4* 8:42.25, 7:24.30, 8:22.86, (11:57.62,) (7:11.24) = 8:07.47

I need more time to practice...
But I decided I to post anyway, nothing to be ashamed off. Afterall, I CAN solve the cube . Just a few order of magnitudes slower than most people in here


----------



## Cride5 (May 5, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> *3x3x3 FMC : DNF*
> . No start with a good ending in 1 hr. Tried ZZ just for fun, turns out it gives a decent 36 mover.



I had a similar experience this week. A couple great starts, but just couldn't find a good LL for any of them. The most promising one left a corner 3-cycle and double edge swap after 19 moves, but I couldn't find a good insertion to fix the edges. Quite a frustrating scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*6x6x6:* 5:45.16 [O], 5:52.33, 5:33.65 [P], 5:00.78, 5:59.55 = *5:43.71*
Comment: Very bad. I really need to work more on big cubes.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.96, DNF [32.55], 33.63= *33.63*
Comment: Second one was off by 3 corners.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:01.70, 1:50.72, DNF [2:44.00] = *1:50.72*
Comment: A very bad week. Third one had 2 edges flipped.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:33.34 [4:54], 10:50.07 [4:30], 10:00.52 [5:45] = *10:00.52*
Comment: Okay, it's like this: I was planning all week to do a 7x7x7 multi (2 of them) on Saturday night, because my wife and oldest two girls were going to be away at a camp that night. Unfortunately, that evening I developed a terrible headache. I was still determined to do it, so I decided I would do some warmup to see how I was by doing the 4x4x4 BLD solves for the week. And this is what happened. I still can't believe I got all three solved despite the TERRIBLE times. On the first one, I had to backtrack and resolve several pairs because I shot from the wrong buffer. On the second one I had a terrible memory recall failure. The third one just took me forever to memorize for some reason - my head was hurting even worse by then. Anyway, after these I decided I just wasn't up to the 7x7x7 multi, so I'm afraid it may be a while longer before I try it again. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:05.47 [7:43], 15:55.50 [8:50], DNF [11:50.43, 6:27] = *14:05.47*
Comment: On the first one I reoriented 7->15; on the second one I reoriented 10->16. I believe the third one is my fastest ever attempt and my fastest ever memorization attempt; I simply forgot to execute one location - I recalled it but was trying to think ahead so fast that I skipped on to the next one, forgetting I hadn't actually done that one yet. So frustrating. An outrageously easy scramble. I think it's funny that my 5x5x5 result is only 4 minutes slower than my 4x4x4 result this week.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/10 = 0 points, 51:50.10* [33:28]
Comment: Ridiculous - this was the same result as last week, but so different in terms of how good an attempt it was. On the first cube, 2 corners were twisted - I memorized them but forgot to do them. In the fifth and eighth cubes, I had 2 corners twisted because I didn't see a twisted-in-place corner for each of them. Ouch. On the sixth cube I memorized correctly, but recalled the wrong image for some strange reason, which left me with 4 edges wrong. On the seventh cube, I memorized a wrong sticker, giving 2 edges flipped. Very close on all of them, but zero points.  At least I know my new rooms are starting to work better - I used them again this week.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*Magic:* 2.88, 1.83, 2.00, 3.19, 2.09 = *2.32*
*Master Magic:* 5.72, 4.27, 4.30, 6.52, 4.75 = *4.92*
*Pyraminx:* 1:09.21 [1:07.21 + 2], DNF [1:04.16], 58.80, 1:22.40, 49.69 = *1:10.14*
Comment: Aahh, at last I get another average. The DNF had 2 edges flipped again. The last one was really nice!


----------



## PM 1729 (May 5, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> PM 1729 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 FMC : DNF*
> ...



Well, I DNFed, so you were certainly better  . Although my final solution( after 1 hr) didn't have a good start, but an awesome last slot + last layer  .


----------



## Lumej (May 5, 2010)

Lumej

2345: 7:02.58
234: 2:50.78
3x3: (23.94), 22.76, (21.06), 22.86, 21.18 = 22.27
3x3oh: 1:38.47, 1:46.04, (DNF), 1:15.75, (56.65) = 1:33.42
2x2: 12.30, (8.15), 14.58, (16.29), 10.01 = 12.30
magic: 2.15, 1.91, 2.06, (2.41), (1.80) = 2.04


----------



## pierrotlenageur (May 5, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.83 , 5.81 , 7.47 , (8.46) , (5.40) = 6.37
3x3x3: 18.13 , 18.02 , (19.31) , (17.00) , 19.02 = 18.39 
4x4x4: (1:09.08) , 1:08.15 , 1:03.06 , (53.36) , 1:07.33 = 1:06.18
5x5x5:	(3:12.18) , 2:44.93 , 2:23.34 , 2:37.34 , (2:20.80) = 2:35.20
6x6x6: 4:50.81 , (4:33.19) , (5:23.30) , 5:11.34 , 4:51.65 = 4:57.93
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 57.66 , DNF = 57.66
3x3x3 One Handed: 47.06 , (1:08.44) , (41.53) , 44.68 , 49.66 = 47.13
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:29.94 , 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:39.43
Magic: 2.71 , 1.91 , 2.00 , (8.16) , (1.59) = 2.21
Clock : (DNF) , 22.52 , 21.41 , (19.97) , 24.30 = 22.78
PyraMinx: (21.86) , 21.52 , 19.21 , (15.15) , 15.75 = 18.83


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.19, (4.03), 5.19, 4.52, (5.55) = 4.97
3x3x3: (13.28), 15.38, (17.78), 14.72, 15.28 = 15.13
4x4x4: (1:13.86), (1:02.16), 1:05.71, 1:03.25, 1:13.02 = 1:07.33
Pretty obvious which ones I got double parity and which ones I got no parity
5x5x5: 2:15.76, 2:14.89, (2:20.65), (2:11.43), 2:18.09 = 2:16.25
Mmmmmm 
7x7x7: 7:37.65, 7:42.65, (7:26.98), 7:45.63, (7:58.76) = 7:41.98
2x2x2BLD: 43.54, DNS, DNS = 43.54
3x3x3BLD: 2:05.64, DNS, DNS = 2:05.64
Couldn't be bothered with smallcubebld stuff
4x4x4BLD: 7:26.54, DNS, DNS = 7:26.54
5x5x5BLD: On page 6 (was 14:09.55 with a 12:10 DNF)
MultiBLD: 2/2 6:54.32
OH: 26.78, 27.87, 26.75, (29.05), 25.64 = 27.13
Feet: (1:34.65), 1:36.76, 1:45.55, 1:48.97, (1:49.05) = 1:43.76
Normally I get faster as I warm up, but not this time
MTS: (56.43), 53.13, (51.58), 53.23, 52.64 = 53.00
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:33.42
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:46.43
Megaminx: 2:54.74, (2:57.94), (2:51.14), 2:56.54, 2:56.59 = 2:55.96
Pyraminx: 7.22, (5.81), 6.25, (8.34), 6.66 = 6.71
Quite a few skips in this average
Square-1: 46.75, (59.87), 32.32, (31.41), 56.41 = 45.16
Clock: 8.81, 8.31, (8.86), (7.30), 8.41 = 8.51
2 corners skipped on 4th solve - pretty normal otherwise
FMC: On page 1 (was 28 moves)


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2010)

3x3: 28.16, 31.11 (PLL SKIP!), (24.72), 30.66, (36.55) = 29.98

WOOT SUB 30!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stini (May 6, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*

Solution: U R B2 R F' L B2 L' F2 L B2 L U2 L F2 L2 U' L F' U F' U' F U2 F' U2 F U L B2

Pre-moves: L B2

2x2x2: U R B2 R
2x2x3: F. L2
F2L minus slot + EO: U2 L F2 L2 U' L F'
Leave 3 corners: U F' U' F U2 F' U2 F U

Insert F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L' at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 6.54*
(7.35), (4.73), 6.79, 7.26, 5.57
*3x3x3: Avg = 19.15*
(18.20), 19.62, 19.38, 18.45, (21.46)
*4x4x4: Avg = 2:33.92*
(DNF), 2:36.22, (2:05.03), 2:54.74, 2:10.80
_Popped early into the first solve, on the fourth I badly messed up the OLL parity alg._
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay: = 3:35.92*
_2x2 + 3x3 was 25, I failed at edge pairing and the parity algorithm._
*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 37.77*
(50.88), 42.67, (34.29), 35.38, 35.25
_Sad, first I built the cross completely wrong and formed the F2L around it, then I dropped the cube, the other 3 were just plain crap._
*Pyraminx: Avg = 15.98*
16.73, (23.09), (11.23), 16.34, 14.87
*2x2x2 BLD: = 56.59* 
DNF, 1:05.74, 56.59
*3x3x3 BLD: = 3:29.57* 
DNF, DNF, 3:29.57
*4x4x4 BLD: = DNF* 
DNF(way off), DNF(some centers), DNF(gave up through memo)
*3x3 Multi BLD: = 0/2 in 9:52.14* 

I did most of the BLD today and my brain feels really crap and finds it so hard to memorise today, I gave up memorising the 4x4 cause I just couldn't keep it all together, my BLD events failed so much. :fp


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2010)

*Results week 18*

Guess who won? Simon  But, I must say that Daniel made a very good performance this week too.

Also, a thank you to all of you. This has been the easiest week of compiling results in all of the time
I've done this. Very few odd entries, it took me less than 10 minutes I think.
(OK, I know this is not done yet )

*2x2x2*(50)

 2.36 fazrulz
 2.64 Anthony
 2.73 SimonWestlund
 3.10 onionhoney
 3.11 Weston
 3.29 nlCuber22
 3.70 Yes, We Can!
 3.75 Neo63
 3.79 AdvanceFIN
 3.84 Baian Liu
 3.86 joey
 4.26 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.42 Novriil
 4.44 Kirjava
 4.45 MTGjumper
 4.97 kinch2002
 5.02 04mucklowd
 5.10 Kian
 5.14 elimescube
 5.27 Edmund
 5.44 cubedude7
 5.44 wsc78
 5.59 robindeun
 5.68 r_517
 5.74 Evan Liu
 5.80 NiklasS
 5.90 randomtoad
 6.23 sz35
 6.37 pierrotlenageur
 6.54 Zane_C
 6.54 Feryll
 6.64 sutty17
 6.76 Cride5
 6.77 Sir E Brum
 6.86 Kenneth
 6.91 cincyaviation
 7.18 dunpeal2064
 7.21 Isbit
 7.23 Edam
 7.23 mande
 7.77 PeterV
 7.80 janelle
 8.97 jamesdeanludlow
 9.09 bamboocha
 10.41 jave
 11.06 MichaelErskine
 11.52 tres.60
 12.30 Lumej
 17.52 MatsBergsten
 20.55 andyt1992
*3x3x3 *(53)

 10.06 fazrulz
 11.51 SimonWestlund
 11.90 Anthony
 12.04 Weston
 12.38 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.60 deathbypapercutz
 13.91 nlCuber22
 13.98 Kirjava
 14.23 ManasijV
 14.40 AdvanceFIN
 14.88 Neo63
 15.13 kinch2002
 16.38 Edam
 17.02 Elliot
 17.07 elimescube
 17.99 Yes, We Can!
 18.08 cubedude7
 18.39 pierrotlenageur
 18.40 mande
 18.48 04mucklowd
 18.52 sz35
 18.62 sutty17
 18.66 Novriil
 18.97 Evan Liu
 19.09 Niki_Petrov
 19.15 Zane_C
 19.39 NiklasS
 19.85 robindeun
 19.90 Cride5
 20.33 randomtoad
 21.33 Sir E Brum
 21.59 Baian Liu
 22.00 Puzzlaholic
 22.27 Lumej
 24.00 jamesdeanludlow
 24.02 r_517
 25.76 wsc78
 25.80 bamboocha
 26.36 PeterV
 26.91 janelle
 27.24 jave
 28.15 fiqnocchio
 29.07 Kenneth
 29.33 larf
 29.98 megaminxwin
 32.84 dunpeal2064
 34.15 kprox1994
 40.72 andyt1992
 42.24 MichaelErskine
 42.89 MatsBergsten
 42.96 tres.60
 51.90 Micael
 53.15 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(33)

 46.72 fazrulz
 51.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.74 SimonWestlund
 56.08 joey
 59.81 Weston
 59.86 Kirjava
 1:06.18 pierrotlenageur
 1:06.23 sz35
 1:07.33 kinch2002
 1:12.91 Neo63
 1:14.93 deathbypapercutz
 1:15.31 cubedude7
 1:15.99 AdvanceFIN
 1:16.00 sutty17
 1:18.32 elimescube
 1:21.71 robindeun
 1:24.08 jamesdeanludlow
 1:24.79 Edam
 1:25.54 Novriil
 1:27.36 Evan Liu
 1:29.09 04mucklowd
 1:39.85 jave
 1:43.25 Kenneth
 2:01.34 ManasijV
 2:07.30 larf
 2:20.27 MichaelErskine
 2:33.92 Zane_C
 3:00.34 r_517
 3:16.19 Sir E Brum
 3:23.58 MatsBergsten
 4:40.64 tres.60
 6:57.00 Micael
 8:09.80 Cubenovice
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:34.61 SimonWestlund
 1:59.04 sz35
 2:05.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:08.07 Neo63
 2:16.25 kinch2002
 2:26.33 04mucklowd
 2:29.18 sutty17
 2:29.89 robindeun
 2:31.61 AdvanceFIN
 2:35.20 pierrotlenageur
 2:35.98 Novriil
 3:02.61 Evan Liu
 4:14.61 jave
 4:21.79 MichaelErskine
 5:34.17 Sir E Brum
 6:37.88 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:03.71 SimonWestlund
 4:11.73 cubedude7
 4:57.93 pierrotlenageur
 5:24.78 04mucklowd
 5:43.71 Mike Hughey
 7:27.27 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:56.71 SimonWestlund
 6:41.15 cubedude7
 7:41.98 kinch2002
 8:08.71 sutty17
 8:18.36 Kian
10:52.37 MichaelErskine
*3x3 one handed*(34)

 17.78 fazrulz
 17.90 Weston
 22.14 SimonWestlund
 22.26 Anthony
 23.36 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.74 ManasijV
 26.02 deathbypapercutz
 26.32 Elliot
 27.13 kinch2002
 28.44 AdvanceFIN
 31.51 Yes, We Can!
 32.79 Neo63
 33.38 Kirjava
 34.50 sz35
 36.03 Novriil
 38.60 robindeun
 39.24 Evan Liu
 39.54 Baian Liu
 39.84 mande
 42.41 sutty17
 47.13 pierrotlenageur
 47.32 Isbit
 54.58 04mucklowd
 57.16 Kenneth
 57.20 r_517
 57.73 Sir E Brum
 59.95 cubedude7
 1:00.27 janelle
 1:00.81 bamboocha
 1:02.51 jamesdeanludlow
 1:03.09 jave
 1:05.04 Edam
 1:10.14 MichaelErskine
 1:33.42 Lumej
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:43.76 kinch2002
 2:07.18 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 8.19 fazrulz
 13.27 Anthony
 13.39 SimonWestlund
 15.55 Evan Liu
 15.72 04mucklowd
 21.21 MTGjumper
 23.97 Neo63
 28.55 MatsBergsten
 28.84 x-colo-x
 32.93 cubedude7
 33.63 Mike Hughey
 34.84 Isbit
 37.52 Hyprul 9-ty2
 43.54 kinch2002
 48.46 sz35
 56.59 Zane_C
 57.66 pierrotlenageur
 58.03 robindeun
 DNF Cride5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:12.80 ManasijV
 1:22.58 Weston
 1:29.70 SimonWestlund
 1:31.42 x-colo-x
 1:50.72 Mike Hughey
 1:51.54 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:05.64 kinch2002
 2:14.77 cubedude7
 2:24.07 Micael
 2:40.68 MatsBergsten
 2:48.01 Isbit
 3:02.16 mande
 3:13.00 sz35
 3:29.57 Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF Cride5
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 7:26.54 kinch2002
 9:06.82 LarsN
 9:43.00 MatsBergsten
10:00.52 Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Isbit
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:05.47 Mike Hughey
14:09.55 kinch2002
14:14.89 LarsN
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/14 Micael
7/8 MatsBergsten
7/8 Isbit
2/2 kinch2002
2/3 SimonWestlund
5/10 Mike Hughey
0/2 Zane_C
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 53.00 kinch2002
 1:16.78 SimonWestlund
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:08.03 SimonWestlund
 1:19.54 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:29.94 pierrotlenageur
 1:33.42 kinch2002
 1:34.55 sz35
 1:48.31 Evan Liu
 1:49.47 04mucklowd
 1:50.12 Novriil
 1:51.57 cubedude7
 1:54.09 Edam
 1:55.60 Neo63
 1:57.80 sutty17
 2:11.78 jamesdeanludlow
 2:19.28 jave
 2:44.71 bamboocha
 2:50.78 Lumej
 3:29.68 MichaelErskine
 3:35.92 Zane_C
 4:26.76 MatsBergsten
 5:25.56 tres.60
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:59.56 SimonWestlund
 3:31.86 sz35
 3:46.43 kinch2002
 3:46.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:48.29 Neo63
 4:19.26 sutty17
 4:36.51 Novriil
 4:39.43 pierrotlenageur
 4:45.19 Edam
 5:05.36 Evan Liu
 5:31.18 04mucklowd
 6:55.27 jave
 7:02.58 Lumej
 8:59.82 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(18)

 1.13 robindeun
 1.17 Yes, We Can!
 1.18 Neo63
 1.25 sutty17
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.42 Novriil
 1.74 SimonWestlund
 1.77 janelle
 2.04 Lumej
 2.21 pierrotlenageur
 2.25 jave
 2.27 MichaelErskine
 2.32 Mike Hughey
 2.54 wsc78
 2.94 04mucklowd
 3.32 andyt1992
 4.95 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Kenneth
*Master Magic*(7)

 3.02 jamesdeanludlow
 3.74 04mucklowd
 3.90 SimonWestlund
 4.57 Novriil
 4.62 robindeun
 4.92 Mike Hughey
 8.01 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(10)

 8.51 kinch2002
 9.24 larf
 9.58 r_517
 11.06 SimonWestlund
 13.70 cubedude7
 19.53 robindeun
 22.55 MichaelErskine
 22.74 pierrotlenageur
 26.18 Baian Liu
 42.77 Isbit
*Pyraminx*(19)

 6.02 Neo63
 6.11 NiklasS
 6.37 SimonWestlund
 6.71 kinch2002
 8.71 cubedude7
 10.83 Kenneth
 10.97 Baian Liu
 11.42 Yes, We Can!
 11.43 sutty17
 13.28 robindeun
 13.74 dunpeal2064
 13.91 larf
 14.21 Isbit
 15.98 Zane_C
 18.83 pierrotlenageur
 21.00 MichaelErskine
 23.79 tres.60
 28.44 r_517
 1:10.14 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:02.06 SimonWestlund
 1:27.13 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:43.71 04mucklowd
 2:02.83 cubedude7
 2:37.61 Neo63
 2:55.37 robindeun
 2:55.96 kinch2002
 3:03.44 sutty17
 4:27.25 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(10)

 11.26 MTGjumper
 13.22 Neo63
 18.34 SimonWestlund
 21.78 Weston
 24.53 cubedude7
 35.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 45.16 kinch2002
 50.29 robindeun
 1:35.77 04mucklowd
 1:41.51 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 guusrs
28 kinch2002
30 Stini
36 Cride5
39 mande
45 Kenneth
DNF  PM 1729

*Contest results*

400 SimonWestlund
342 kinch2002
265 Neo63
265 Hyprul 9-ty2
220 cubedude7
219 fazrulz
203 Weston
201 04mucklowd
192 pierrotlenageur
188 sz35
182 sutty17
180 robindeun
173 Novriil
170 Evan Liu
161 Anthony
158 AdvanceFIN
147 Yes, We Can!
146 Kirjava
117 ManasijV
110 deathbypapercutz
108 Baian Liu
107 Edam
106 Zane_C
102 MatsBergsten
99 elimescube
98 MichaelErskine
97 nlCuber22
95 Isbit
95 mande
92 Kenneth
88 r_517
84 Mike Hughey
83 jamesdeanludlow
81 jave
77 NiklasS
76 joey
74 Sir E Brum
74 Elliot
72 Cride5
69 MTGjumper
58 wsc78
56 Lumej
53 randomtoad
51 janelle
51 Micael
49 onionhoney
47 larf
46 bamboocha
44 Kian
38 dunpeal2064
33 x-colo-x
33 Edmund
32 Niki_Petrov
30 PeterV
28 LarsN
27 tres.60
24 Puzzlaholic
23 Feryll
17 cincyaviation
17 guusrs
16 andyt1992
15 aronpm
15 fiqnocchio
15 Stini
12 megaminxwin
11 PM 1729
10 kprox1994
9 Cubenovice


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 6, 2010)

> Master Magic(7)
> 
> 1. 3.02 jamesdeanludlow
> 2. 3.74 04mucklowd



The lads


----------



## Cride5 (May 6, 2010)

Oh crap! Never had time for 3x3 and BLD ... Mats, would it be OK if I submitted some 3x3 and BLD times later on tonight (about 6 hours from now)?


----------



## cubedude7 (May 6, 2010)

5th place again, nice, even I didn't join 5x5 and 2-3-4-5 relay


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2010)

Sorry Mats 

Megaminx: 1:01.58, 1:02.41, 1:00.78, 1:02.19, 1:03.50 = 1:02.06
4x4 BLD: DNF (9:01)


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 6, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sorry Mats
> 
> Megaminx: 1:01.58, 1:02.41, 1:00.78, 1:02.19, 1:03.50 = 1:02.06
> 4x4 BLD: DNF (9:01)



nooo, I liked being second


----------



## r_517 (May 6, 2010)

i think my 2*2, 3*3, 4*4 results were missed


----------



## Shortey (May 6, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i think my 2*2, 3*3, 4*4 results were missed



Probably because you write 2*2, 3*3 and 4*4 instead of 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Oh crap! Never had time for 3x3 and BLD ... Mats, would it be OK if I submitted some 3x3 and BLD times later on tonight (about 6 hours from now)?



Yes, come on


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2010)

My OH was bad, but it isn't included in the results. 
3x3x3 OH: Avg = 37.77
(50.88), 42.67, (34.29), 35.38, 35.25


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2.36 SimonWestlund
> 2.73 kinch2002
> 263 Neo63



 
I should participate in more events.


----------



## Anthony (May 7, 2010)

I saw up above that you were accepting a couple late entries... 
If you don't mind, I just did a few events. If it's too late, I understand.

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 13.27
Second one was should have been about 6 or so, but I messed it up.
2x2: 2.13, 1.94, 4.33, 3.23, 2.57 = 2.64
3x3: 12.37, 13.26, 10.18, 11.25, 12.07 = 11.90
I didn't have time to warm up, so I didn't expect much. First solves of the day.
3x3 OH: 21.64, 22.14, 25.21, 22.53, 22.11 = 22.26
Consistent, but not that great.


----------



## Cride5 (May 7, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap! Never had time for 3x3 and BLD ... Mats, would it be OK if I submitted some 3x3 and BLD times later on tonight (about 6 hours from now)?
> ...



Cheers Mats, you're a star  

*3x3:* (14.87), 19.35, 19.73, 20.63, (22.39) => *19.90*
Lol, the slowest solve was a messed up attempt at ZBLL 

*2x2 BLD: DNF*
1. DNF [1:07.39 + 55.00 = 2:02.39]
2. DNF [1:55.47 + 32.83 = 2:28.30]
3. DNF [2:08.39 + 1:26.43 = 3:34.82]
Wow, oober facepalm for me, 3x DNF's 

*3x3 BLD: DNF*
1. DNF [9:04.93 + 7:10.72 = 16:15.65 - 2 misoriented corners]
2. DNF [6:15.22 + 5:55.30 = 12:10.52 - Corner 3-cycle out, very weird edge memo in this one]
3. DNF [8:34.70 + 6:58.24 = 15:32.94 - Corner 3-cycle out again!]
Very dissappointed with BLD this week, so close in every 3x3 solve, but messed up corners every time. The worst bit is I have no idea where I'm messing up - whether its memo or exec


----------



## Kenneth (May 9, 2010)

Cride, go for messing both up, memo wrong, then recall wrong so you also solve wrong and you get it right.

As Chris wrote when I first got this idea some years ago: Two wrongs can actually make one right


----------



## Cride5 (May 10, 2010)

Lol, well at the moment it feels like I would probably have a higher success rate just doing random moves :fp


----------

